# plants for reptiles



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what are some plants that are safe for reptiles?

i want to use parsely for a snake cage cause of the color, but what are some plants with big leaves and can support the reptile it self (within reason)

thanks


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Supporting the animal is going to depend on what animal you are supporting....there are mnany live plant species out there and available for paludariums and terrariums...


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Supporting the animal is going to depend on what animal you are supporting...


 I think he said he has a ~2' ball python. I can't think of any common terrarium plants that can support something that heavy.

-PK


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

In the case of heavy bodied lizards and snakes, large branches and artificial plants work well.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what about maller thick plants used for the ground that my 2" ball python can slither through? like ones that get about 10" tall and have real leafy leaves and stuff like that. to make it more tropical.

also are there any plants i should avoid?


----------

